# Westmister Shorter & Larger Catechism



## Reena Wilms (Feb 21, 2004)

Does anyone know some good commentaries books on the Westmister Shorter &amp; Larger catechism ?

Ralph


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 21, 2004)

Ralph,

There is an excellent website that has the shorter catechism with a series of commentaries by Beattie, Fisher, John Flavel, Matthew Henry, Thomas Vincent, Thomas Watson and Alexander Whyte.

Click Here:
[u:2ab0ebde9c]Westiminster Shorter Catechism Project[/u:2ab0ebde9c]

Each of these commentaries excellent and is availble in print. But the website puts them all in one place with links to each on a given question. This is an invaluable resource not only on the catechism, but for systematics, say for example if you wanted to study Christ's role as prophet.


----------



## Scott (Feb 23, 2004)

Fred is right - that web site is outstanding. I use it regularly.

On the Larger Catechism, this is the best thing I know and it is very good:

J.G. Vos, The Westminster Larger Catechism: A Commentary

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._1_1/104-6091218-9988715?v=glance&amp;s=books


----------



## Scott (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh, this is pretty good in the Shorter Catechism too:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._1_1/104-6091218-9988715?v=glance&amp;s=books


----------

